# System does not reboot

## lyallp

I am using "Linux version 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 (root@lyalls-pc) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 6 18:54:15 CST 2009"

If I reboot, all the services seem to stop but the system does not reboot.

I have the Magic SYSREQ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key set and I use, in order, E, I, S, U, B 

But, B does not cause a re-boot. 

Anyone else having this issue?

----------

## Jaglover

Yes, I had similar issue when I assembled my new rig based on ASUS P5K. IMO it is an issue of BIOS and kernel compatibility. Nor sure whether it's buggy BIOS or kernel. Probably the BIOS. For me, upgrading to 2.6.30 fixed it (at least I think it is what fixed it). It's likely future kernel upgrades will fix it for you, too.

----------

## Bircoph

Kernel has some quirks and workarounds for buggy BIOSes, make sure you enabled them (make menuconfig).

----------

## lyallp

Problem has only just manifested itself in 2.6.30

The Mobo is relatively new, it's an ASUS P5Q

I fiddled with ALT-SYSREQ and found that the 'reboot' does not work but the 'power off' option did.

Hmmm...

----------

## lyallp

Found the problem.

I have sabnzbd+ installed, the shutdown script uses wget to hit the shutdown url.

Problem is, a recent round of updates in python and libraries seems to have broken sabnzbd with regard to the shutdown.

Once I put a timeout and retry limit in my shutdown request, the problem went away.

----------

